# Toro 521



## rhdtv2002 (Jun 20, 2014)

Not sure if this is sought after but I been looking for snowblowers all day and saw this one but Im not into 2stage - but its for $150.00 in Chicago area.

TORO 521 SNOW BLOWER


----------



## gsnod (Sep 2, 2013)

Got one of those in my garage now that I'm getting ready for Craigslist. Hmm....$150 looks like a nice price out of season.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. Happy Toro 521 owner here. Not a bad price.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

so far its my favorite two stage snowblower, I've got one with electric start and two that are recoil start


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

They are especially nice in tight spots, like my 3 car back-to-back-to back drive. And 5 is plenty for a 21 width. I need to stay under 100 bucks, but that looks like it is in pretty nice shape. MH


----------

